

60 Second IQ Test - edw519
http://www.iqleague.com/

======
mhartl
_There was a small penalty for answering only 10 questions. Answer 20 more
questions to remove penalty._

Lame. Also, my ten-question IQ apparently has five significant figures, and is
about three standard deviations less than the results of full IQ tests
administered by trained professionals. (Not sure why I expected any
different.)

------
edw519
Help, I can't stop.

And who is Carla Gray?

